# Montreal - Quebec breeder ?



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello,

The family and i are looking for a quality german shepherd puppy (female) and was wondering if anyone here can recommend a breeder in montreal or nearby.

Since Quebec is known as the bad puppymill of Canada or even NA i would prefer to get some positive reviews of where to look for a quality working breed puppy.

I found wendelinfarm any thoughts, experience reviews ?

Thanks !


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

PM Vaks she's near Montreal if I remember correctly, I don't think she's breeding currently but should have contacts in that area to get you started


----------



## mattsluna (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank You Shade...Will do !


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

mattsluna said:


> Hello,
> 
> The family and i are looking for a quality german shepherd puppy (female) and was wondering if anyone here can recommend a breeder in montreal or nearby.
> 
> ...


 My experience of Wendelin Farm so far has been excellent. Due to pick up my pup end of next month . PM me if you like for more info.


----------



## imtherookie (Jan 30, 2014)

*Reputable GSD breeder*

Christina Kaiser of Wendelin Farms invest a tremendous amount into her working lines they are nice people and know what they are doing I have one of their pups and he's a great dog, no hype no bells and whistles just very well bred dogs!! I would never hesitate to purchase another off of her!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a male pup from Christina (Wendelin Farms) and he is amazing. If you want a dog that excels in everything I would ask you to contact Christina. Her dogs are great!
Her Navar daughters are beautiful and if you get a Cert pup you can't go wrong.
PM me if you'd like more info.
Wendelin Farm

Good luck!


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a nice Wendelin bitch pup in our OB club.


----------



## Muzbomb (Jun 27, 2015)

I also got my girl Delta from Christina at Wendelin Farms. She is an amazing puppy so far at 6months. I have never has an easier puppy to train very smart sometimes to smart LOL. Christina is awesome there. She has another litter coming that my girl Delta's parents are. I would highly recommend a puppy from Wendelin. Wendelin Farm


----------



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

RZZNSTR said:


> I have a male pup from Christina (Wendelin Farms) and he is amazing. If you want a dog that excels in everything I would ask you to contact Christina. Her dogs are great!
> Her Navar daughters are beautiful and if you get a Cert pup you can't go wrong.
> PM me if you'd like more info.
> 
> ...


Tried sending you a pm but not enough posts yet, so here goes:

Hi, just saw your post about wendelin farm, your experience with them was good? We just lost our first german shepherd after 7 years, of cancer. 

We'd like to wait a bit to mourn before getting another member in the family but I'm trying to search for a good breeder around Montreal, QC and ended up on your post.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Malakhov said:


> Tried sending you a pm but not enough posts yet, so here goes:
> 
> Hi, just saw your post about wendelin farm, your experience with them was good? We just lost our first german shepherd after 7 years, of cancer.
> 
> We'd like to wait a bit to mourn before getting another member in the family but I'm trying to search for a good breeder around Montreal, QC and ended up on your post.


I sent you a PM. Let me know if I can answer any additional questions. Best regards,


----------



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

I received a PM from RZZNNSTR and mattpayne, unfortunately I dont have enough post to reply back via PM so I will have to do it here 

Thank you very, very, much for the time you took to answer me, it's very much appreciated.

I've had many people giving me good comments about WF, I think this is the place to go. And I'm lucky, it's only a 3-4 hours drive from me so I can even go there in person. I've already contacted them and will contact them again in the summer when we're ready to make the big leap. We've just lost our 7 years old german shepherd from cancer right now and we're taking time to mourn correctly before getting a new dog in the house, it will be better for him/her (depending on the sex  ) and us.

Thanks again, very nice of you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 7 years old is way too soon! For me, Christina was nothing short of outstanding. I got exactly the pup I was asking for. She's got some very nice dogs. It surely doesn't hurt to look at some pedigrees while you wait.
Let us know what you decided and stay in touch.


----------



## Malakhov (Jan 2, 2010)

RZZNSTR said:


> I am sorry to hear of your loss. 7 years old is way too soon! For me, Christina was nothing short of outstanding. I got exactly the pup I was asking for. She's got some very nice dogs. It surely doesn't hurt to look at some pedigrees while you wait.
> Let us know what you decided and stay in touch.


It is way too soon. It hit us like a train out of nowhere, a sathurday morning he didn't want to eat, threw up and was sick, he had one of his rear legs all swollen. We called the vet to get an emergency visit and there we were, leaving 45 minutes later without him with his leash and collar in my hands.

He suffered in silence it seems, we never knew he was sick, until one sathurday morning where he couldnt handle it anymore. I would of liked spending more time with him knowing what was coming. It's as if I didnt have the time to really say goodbye.

Still hurts like **** two months later.

Will keep in touch and let you know about our choice, thanks again


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Malakhov said:


> It is way too soon. It hit us like a train out of nowhere, a sathurday morning he didn't want to eat, threw up and was sick, he had one of his rear legs all swollen. We called the vet to get an emergency visit and there we were, leaving 45 minutes later without him with his leash and collar in my hands.
> 
> He suffered in silence it seems, we never knew he was sick, until one sathurday morning where he couldnt handle it anymore. I would of liked spending more time with him knowing what was coming. It's as if I didnt have the time to really say goodbye.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that,

Yes lets keep in touch when you get decide to get your pup. I'll be getting another from Christina in the future as well.


----------



## Cici1000 (Sep 15, 2021)

RockyK9 said:


> My experience of Wendelin Farm so far has been excellent. Due to pick up my pup end of next month . PM me if you like for more info.





Shade said:


> PM Vaks she's near Montreal if I remember correctly, I don't think she's breeding currently but should have contacts in that area to get you started





Shade said:


> PM Vaks she's near Montreal if I remember correctly, I don't think she's breeding currently but should have contacts in that area to get you started


Did you like Wendelin Farm? Can you tell me about your experience? I am looking for a German Shepherd breeder. Thank you.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Cici1000 said:


> Did you like Wendelin Farm? Can you tell me about your experience? I am looking for a German Shepherd breeder. Thank you.


I don't have a dog from there but that would certainly be on my list for a pup! Very reputable breeder!


----------



## GhostnDemon (11 mo ago)

I am waiting on a Havaka / EGON boy


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

mattsluna said:


> Hello,
> 
> The family and i are looking for a quality german shepherd puppy (female) and was wondering if anyone here can recommend a breeder in montreal or nearby.
> 
> ...


We are located in Quebec. Feel free to visit my website. We are also on Facebook and Instagram.

www.hexenrudel.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hexenrudel said:


> We are located in Quebec. Feel free to visit my website. We are also on Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> www.hexenrudel.com



I remember your Witch/Kroc breeding!!! Love Kroc babies! How do you like the combination with lines from Karn?


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> I remember your Witch/Kroc breeding!!! Love Kroc babies! How do you like the combination with lines from Karn?


Yes. I kept 2 from that combination(Boost and Breaker). Both OFA'ed but will only use the female for breeding. Both nice working dogs. The female is more social, high prey, sport dog. The male Breaker has very high prey as well but definitely sharp, dominant and high aggression. He imposes respect. Pretty much the only one like that out of a litter of 8.

Feel free to send a PM if you'd like


----------

